
Apple terminating Epic’s developer account over Fortnite App Store protest - seigando
https://9to5mac.com/2020/08/17/apple-terminating-epic-games-dev-account/
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190556)

------
mbf1
I feel like this: 1) Epic agreed to Apple's 30% tax / no different price
outside of the app store clause. 2) Epic broke their agreement with much
fanfare - timed to make news around the anti-trust hearings in congress. 3)
Apple followed through with their policies. 4) Epic sued Apple with a ready-
to-go lawsuit.

Epic has the most to gain from squeezing out X% more from Apple. This is a
calculated risk. My children play games on their iPads far more than their
computers. I'm all for them switching to their computers or playing similar
games like Arsenal on Roblox instead.

One way or another, Fortnite will end up back on the iPad store. Will it set
any legal precedent? We'll find out.

